# MEAL REPLACMENT SHAKES



## strabo (Jan 5, 2022)

HI all am new on here, i have a question i have embarked on a bit of a weight loss journey, what if any are a good replacement
 meal shake, the wife uses slimfast (she isnt diabetic) i have heard conflicting things that they are or are not good for diabetics
i cant get a decent handle on what is a good thing to use, i did find one that looked ok but cant get it in the uk, it started with a G i think
any info would be of help.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 5, 2022)

Unfortunately while people can suggest things they can't say they will be ok for the individual you are, we all tolerate different amounts and types of carbs so to find what works for you you would have to test your BG before and then again 2 hours after looking for no more than a 2-3mmol rise to tell if they are something you can tolerate xx


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 5, 2022)

strabo said:


> HI all am new on here, i have a question i have embarked on a bit of a weight loss journey, what if any are a good replacement
> meal shake, the wife uses slimfast (she isnt diabetic) i have heard conflicting things that they are or are not good for diabetics
> i cant get a decent handle on what is a good thing to use, i did find one that looked ok but cant get it in the uk, it started with a G i think
> any info would be of help.


A few people have used shakes as a regime to lose weight and manage blood glucose, and report some are better than others taste wise etc. I'm sure they will be able to comment @ColinUK, @travellor and @Weekender I believe have used them.


----------



## travellor (Jan 5, 2022)

I use them.
They are low calorie and low carb.
Initially I used the Tesco shakes to reverse my diabetes.
Back on Slimfast and Asda to reverse the effects of lockdown and Christmas on my weight now!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 5, 2022)

Just make sure that any shakes you use are Meal Replacement as they’ll have everything you need for the day (if you have the required number of shakes a day). 

I tried Tesco, ASDA and Exante. I settled on Exante as there were just more varieties available. 

They’re all incredibly boring but if you can stick with them then they work. I’ve just ordered a few to have in stock for those days when I want to use them rather than “eat”. 

I’ve a referral code where you get a discount if you use it:

https://www.exantediet.com/referrals.list?applyCode=COLIN-R91

And there’s also a 45% discount if you have a medical exemption certificate (which you should have once you’ve been given a diabetes diagnosis) but you have to search for the discount code each time you buy as they’re single use. 
Also worth mentioning that there’s often triple Nectar points available if you shop via the Nectar app or website.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 5, 2022)

I’d also say try different brands and flavours until you find the ones you actually prefer to drink as they vary hugely. 
And mix them with ice to make them a little thicker than with water.


----------



## travellor (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately while people can suggest things they can't say they will be ok for the individual you are, we all tolerate different amounts and types of carbs so to find what works for you you would have to test your BG before and then again 2 hours after looking for no more than a 2-3mmol rise to tell if they are something you can tolerate xx



There will be no issues with a 200 calorie shake, unless you make it out of 50g of pure sugar.
Most premade ones are around 20g of carbs, so definitely a low carb as well as a low calorie diet.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 8, 2022)

Exante are the best I have found. I don't think Slimfast is as good nutritionally.


----------



## MJT82 (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve been using Purition meal replacement shakes for a couple of months now and am still enjoying them. 

Pro’s are there’s loadsa flavours (admittedly a lot taste the same!), they’re made of a various ground seeds and fibre so seem quite good all round rather than just low calorie/carb. I use the vegan ones as I have a dairy intolerance, mixing 50g of powder with 250ml of unsweetened coconut milk drink is 228cal / 6.2g carbs and they do fill you up for 4-6 hours.

Cons are you have to use some form of milk not water which is an extra expense and they do need to be blended not just shaken, they also don’t last, as in you can’t make one for later in the day as it all expands when the moisture is added (which I guess is how they fill you up!). Also they are in the higher end of the scale, one 500g bag, 2x a day = 5 days for £16 / £1.60 per meal, cheaper than a Greggs but there are probably easier/cheaper options out there. 

They work for me however, for anyone that the thought of using shakes is horrific I genuinely say give it a try, my first thought was I could never do that and I’d be miserable, in reality you don’t realise how much thought and effort we put into acquiring food, this takes all the thought, decision, queuing and fighting for parking spaces out of it, I also was definitely spending more than £1.60 a day on my lunch!!


----------



## Lizzie60 (Jan 8, 2022)

I to use the Purition shakes but I buy the individual sachets so have more choice think they work out £2.25 each have to say they do fill you up & they are good carb wise I use with unsweetened almond milk worth trying the individuals to see which flavours you like then you can order the bigger bag me I like variety so happy with the individuals & delivery is very quick


----------



## travellor (Jan 8, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> Exante are the best I have found. I don't think Slimfast is as good nutritionally.



To be honest, the vitamins are much the same across both.
There is a slight difference in carbs and fats, the protein is much the same in both.

For a variation, I've decided to get the yoghurt maker out, and I'm starting a batch off with soya mixed with a pea based milk substitute, that'll be the trial with slimfast tomorrow, to add a probiotic into the mix without adding calories from the drink itself.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 8, 2022)

A while ago put myself on the diet from Dr Michael Mosley's book 'The Fast 800', which uses Meal Replacement Shakes, diet bars, and a low calorie, low carb meal
Yes it worked but it got a bit boring and in any case he doesn't recommending using this for months on end

I used Exante products - the milk powder ones were OK, if a bit sweet; the vegan ones tasted awful
When I made up the powder in the shaker jar I added a spoonful of natural yogurt to reduce the sweetness, and that also made them a bit thicker

Once you start Searching t'Net you'll find several brands, and you can also find them in supermarkets, chemists like Boots & Superdrug, and even bargain/discount stores.
Slimfast is common, but you usually have to search around in odd corners, right on the bottom shelves, or ask the staff for any of these powders.
 Depending on the supermarket I have found them in the ladies cosmetics section, World Foods, and next to the dried milk & sports drinks
I notice that shops often have a Slimfast starter kit or week's supply pack at reduced prices; but I also notice that some of the meal recipes in their leaflets include spuds or pasta because they're for weight loss, and not specifically diabetic, so adjust accordingly
I've mixed up the various powders & products from different makers and don't seem to have suffered any problems

They are mostly based on milk powder or soya protein isolate, or sometimes the vegan ones use finely milled soya and other flours
To this basic powder the makers add vitamins & minerals, flavours and sometimes sweetener
As far as I can tell the composition is similar, and they are all much of a muchness
They work as long as you follow the advice

Some of the prices are a bit high, for example Exante cup soups were expensive and not very nice, so I just use ordinary cup a soups and pop a multivitamin tablet now & again
Look out for offers in the shops, and once you've  made an initial purchase from Exante you'll get offers, besides the reductions mentioned by ColinUK

There are YouTube videos but I haven't watched them all by any means

I'd say just try a few, check your sugars and see how you get on
Something I did find, which is obvious when you think about it, was that I had a couple of mild hypos in the afternoons, brought on by the reduction in carbs and food in general, so be aware of that; check your bg & have sweets handy

And remember, they're a means to an end, they're not meant to be a fantastic culinary experience


----------



## travellor (Jan 9, 2022)

zuludog said:


> A while ago put myself on the diet from Dr Michael Mosley's book 'The Fast 800', which uses Meal Replacement Shakes, diet bars, and a low calorie, low carb meal
> Yes it worked but it got a bit boring and in any case he doesn't recommending using this for months on end
> 
> I used Exante products - the milk powder ones were OK, if a bit sweet; the vegan ones tasted awful
> ...



it's been pointed out to me 800 calories must be low carb by definition.
The diet shakes are around 20g of carbs per shake.
So 60g of carbs, then another 200 calories.
Even if you did that with spuds alone, that's only 44g of carbs.
So only about 105g of carbs a day.
I'm between 600 and 800 calories a day, and 60 to 90g of carbs at the moment.

I'm not suggesting the evening meal is a potato, but so long as it's 200 calories, nutritionally balanced, pretty much anything will be ok.
My personal choice tends to be protein like fish, or quorn, and veg or salad, and very low fat, as that eats into the calories.
200 calories is only about 25ml of olive oil with nothing else added for example.


----------



## gll (Jan 9, 2022)

what you do is you take a tesco slim vanilla shake (meh) and dump some instant coffee (preferably nescafe azera) in it and then it tastes PERFECT!

I often do a shake for breakfast because some days I just cant food


----------



## WendyB61 (Jan 14, 2022)

MJT82 said:


> I’ve been using Purition meal replacement shakes for a couple of months now and am still enjoying them.
> 
> Pro’s are there’s loadsa flavours (admittedly a lot taste the same!), they’re made of a various ground seeds and fibre so seem quite good all round rather than just low calorie/carb. I use the vegan ones as I have a dairy intolerance, mixing 50g of powder with 250ml of unsweetened coconut milk drink is 228cal / 6.2g carbs and they do fill you up for 4-6 hours.
> 
> ...


Where do you buy your Puriton from I can’t find it that cheap?


----------



## MJT82 (Jan 15, 2022)

Direct from their website, the price however only drop’s to around £16 if you buy 3 at a time, they’re usually around £22 each.


----------



## MiaAlexa (Jan 17, 2022)

Lizzie60 said:


> I to use the Purition shakes but I buy the individual sachets so have more choice think they work out £2.25 each have to say they do fill you up & they are good carb wise I use with unsweetened almond milk worth trying the individuals to see which flavours you like then you can order the bigger bag me I like variety so happy with the individuals & delivery is very quick


I am pondering these Purition shakes


MJT82 said:


> I’ve been using Purition meal replacement shakes for a couple of months now and am still enjoying them.
> 
> Pro’s are there’s loadsa flavours (admittedly a lot taste the same!), they’re made of a various ground seeds and fibre so seem quite good all round rather than just low calorie/carb. I use the vegan ones as I have a dairy intolerance, mixing 50g of powder with 250ml of unsweetened coconut milk drink is 228cal / 6.2g carbs and they do fill you up for 4-6 hours.
> 
> ...



and getting more and more convinced now. Could be a life changer for me as I am so uninterested in making food myself some days. I want to replace either lunch or breakfast with these. 
Do you still feel hungry after you use these at all?


----------



## MJT82 (Jan 17, 2022)

I’ll usually be fine until my next meal time, I regularly have one at say 7am and don’t eat again till 2-3pm. I was similar, a lot of it was once diagnosed thinking/finding/making suitable food became a right pain, these made it easier.

Like I said earlier, there’s cons as well as pros but a few months on I’m happily and consistently sticking to it.


----------



## MJT82 (Jan 17, 2022)

And just for context I’m a 16+ stone male with a physical job. I use 50g per meal with 250ml no sugars coconut milk drink, comes in around 220-250 cals per meal, 5G carbs.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 17, 2022)

I used Nuut which comes from Australia.  I preferred it because it was plant based and not too sweet.  But there appear to be supply issues and very long delivery times since COVID.  So I have since tried a number of Exante flavours.  With one exception I found them far too sweet but they do have better flavours than SlimFast, Tesco.  I have one before my exercise class as I don't like to be too full.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 18, 2022)

Felinia said:


> So I have since tried a number of Exante flavours.  With one exception I found them far too sweet but they do have better flavours than SlimFast, Tesco.  I have one before my exercise class as I don't like to be too full.


As I mentioned, when I make up an Exante shake I include a spoonful of natural yogurt, which cuts back the sweetness


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 18, 2022)

Felinia said:


> I used Nuut which comes from Australia.  I preferred it because it was plant based and not too sweet.  But there appear to be supply issues and very long delivery times since COVID.  So I have since tried a number of Exante flavours.  With one exception I found them far too sweet but they do have better flavours than SlimFast, Tesco.  I have one before my exercise class as I don't like to be too full.


They are all rather sweet but if you make them with plenty of ice that tastes some of the sweetness away. Also adding a dash of cream helps.


----------



## mopinwil (Feb 16, 2022)

zuludog said:


> As I mentioned, when I make up an Exante shake I include a spoonful of natural yogurt, which cuts back the sweetness


I have done well on Exante.  I have been maintaining after loosing 2 1/2 stone.  I find it hard to slim in mid-winter so maintaining is the next best thing.  At least I don't put on and I hope to continue losing when the weather warms.  I do like Exante meal replacements, shakes etc. I tend to buy when they are on special offer and often get the low sugar types.  Roll on warmer weather.  I can't put any weight on now as I have taken all my clothes in. . I would like to find out more about the trials of the diabetes slimming powders run by Diabetes UK I think.   Anyway I will be looking to find out more about how to join the special foods produced by Exante for Diabetes 2 sufferers.


----------



## Rekhaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello, I have just been put on metformin. I have also been told about REWIND diet programme. Has anyone else been put on this meal replacement / low carb plan?


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 9, 2022)

Rekhaw said:


> Hello, I have just been put on metformin. I have also been told about REWIND diet programme. Has anyone else been put on this meal replacement / low carb plan?


I’ve done similar but not under the REWIND umbrella personally because my figures are not bad enough to qualify. 

I’m just starting another period of shake based very low calorie only to drop the remaining pounds and get my blood glucose a bit lower. 

What questions do you have and how did you come to be diagnosed?


----------



## Rekhaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks ColinUK for your response. 
I was diagnosed about 5 years ago and kept promising to get my glucose and weight under the limits. Last month i had to admit that my attempts were not working and agreed to go on to Metformin. I am not coping well with the tablets and was offered the REWIND programme this week but do not know anything about it. Such as do i have to have the shakes and soups ONLY for the first three months because that would drive me crazy without any Indian food or cooking. Does that mean that i cannot go out with friends etc for a meal. 

I wondered if anyone on this forum has any experience of how they cope with these sorts of issues.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 10, 2022)

Rekhaw said:


> Thanks ColinUK for your response.
> I was diagnosed about 5 years ago and kept promising to get my glucose and weight under the limits. Last month i had to admit that my attempts were not working and agreed to go on to Metformin. I am not coping well with the tablets and was offered the REWIND programme this week but do not know anything about it. Such as do i have to have the shakes and soups ONLY for the first three months because that would drive me crazy without any Indian food or cooking. Does that mean that i cannot go out with friends etc for a meal.
> 
> I wondered if anyone on this forum has any experience of how they cope with these sorts of issues.


There's a whole section on the forum which is weightloss related. I've got a long running thread there about my journey so feel free to read and comment 



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/weight-loss-ups-and-downs-800-calorie-newcastle.84706/page-23#post-1153726


----------



## mopinwil (Mar 12, 2022)

With regard to Rekhaws request for anyone who may have advice on the sorrows relating to not being able to have certain foods.

I too enjoy Chinese and Indian foods, as well as a certain dish called Bunny Chou (Fish including crustaceans in fish sauce all piled into a scooped out, buttered and toasted cabbage loaf - very high carbs and sugared meals).  I also like Cream slices.

My method of coping is to place a date in the diary in which I may decide to partake in any one of these particular foods either by purchasing a take-away or eating out.  (Well worth mentioning here to get in touch with your regular restaurant to see if they cater for our problems.)  As for the Cream slice I usually put that in the diary every two months but to be honest it is very hard to find a cream slice where I live now because most of the bakers don't use cream anymore.

By doing this I have weaned myself from always getting such meals and treat it as a much loved rare treat.  I still have home-cooked legal meals as I cook them myself I know what is in the meal and don't have to worry.  Not so great if one doesn't like cooking but I do enjoy cooking.

I would love to know how others cope and if any Indian or Chinese restaurants show an interest in doing special meals using alternatives to sugar or carbs.

I am happy to be free of back pain still and ensuring I have batch baked goodies for my husband to partake in whilst I carry on with my Exante powders.  I will be trying to get onto their special program for people with Diabetes when I can get my medic to write me a note to send to Exante.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi
I ordered a pack of twelve different varieties of Purition Shakes from Amazon and they arrived yesterday.  They are certainly very different from those sold by Tesco and Asda in both texture and taste, having 'healthier' ingredients, e.g. sunflower kernels, golden linseed, chia seeds, pumpkin seeds, etc which I like.  They are 'grainy' in texture, not smooth, so you find yourself having to chew and swallow minute pieces of nuts and  seeds.  So far I've tried strawberry, pistachio, coffee and walnut, macadamia and vanilla, but not yet tried the more unusual ones such as beetroot and chocolate, curcumin and black pepper.  

I had three packets yesterday, which kept me going through the day, but when 10.00pm came I suddenly found myself very hungry and could easily have eaten something.  So today I'm about to make some courgette and leek soup and most likely will have a bowl of this later on if the need to eat proves overwhelming.

This morning before going out I had one of the sachets and it kept me full for five hours.  And its now three hours since I had the last one at lunchtime and I still feel full.

Do I like them?  Yes, I do.  How long can I keep it up just having shakes, I can't really say.  I'm usually always hungry!

When I had the three Covid vaccinations it caused my blood glucose readings to shoot up from being in the sixes into the sevens and higher, and nothing I do seems to make a difference  apart from walking.  This morning after walking for about two hours my blood glucose levels had dropped to 5.9!

Best wishes.


----------



## Rekhaw (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks @mopinwil and @AngelSprings . When I've looked at Shakes /Soups diets before they have always included a meal at evening, so am finding it difficult to get my head around eating no fresh fruit/veg. I will try to talk to the Rewind people to get more insight into how the diet actually works. I shall report back on here when i find out more. I am certainly intrigued.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 12, 2022)

Rekhaw said:


> Thanks @mopinwil and @AngelSprings . When I've looked at Shakes /Soups diets before they have always included a meal at evening, so am finding it difficult to get my head around eating no fresh fruit/veg. I will try to talk to the Rewind people to get more insight into how the diet actually works. I shall report back on here when i find out more. I am certainly intrigued.


This link tells you a bit about it, I assume your GP is in the area which subscribe to it.








						Diabetes REWIND Programme | Know Diabetes
					






					www.knowdiabetes.org.uk


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 13, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> This link tells you a bit about it, I assume your GP is in the area which subscribe to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not a slam dunk that you’ll be accepted into the programme even if your GP refers you. Mine referred me but I was rejected hence having to do it myself. 

@Rekhaw  partly I think success on this or similar comes down to mindset. It is only 12 weeks and that really isn’t very long in the scheme of things. 
Yes you’ll miss “proper food” but you won’t be hungry. If you feel hungry and you’re doing four shakes a day for example (800 calories) then boost fluid intake. 
Exante (which is the product used on the original Newcastle trial) suggest 3 meal replacement products plus one 200 calorie meal a day. That 200 calories can be anything you like but you can always make it up of salad and that’s going to be an awful lot of salad. 

You can do this. We’re here to support you.


----------

